# where do you get your ammo



## lec90 (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been using 1/4" steel for targets and hex nuts and rock but would like to get some real ammo


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Trumark or RoyalSteel. Royal Steel is the cheapest however there is a 15 pound minimum.


----------



## northern lights (Oct 31, 2010)

Just got some 3/8 steel from from royal 15 # for $33.09 with shipping about two thousands rounds. they also have 7/16 an 1/2 inches $1.50 a pound plus shipping.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I just got some from McMaster Carr


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> I just got some from McMaster Carr


What was McMaster Carr prices like?

Thanks
Mike
BMA


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

For me, usually the grocery store. I shoot more GobStoppers candy than any other ammo. On sale, about 79 cents for approximately 100 half-inch "rounds" (ignoring the occassional "rounds" that I inevitably eat!)


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I sell a lot of 100ct. bags of various ammo to those who don't want or need 15 lbs. at a time!!! 
See my website for pricing. I most always have everything in stock and it ships as soon as payment is clear.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I make round balls from old wheel weights (.375" & .440"). I have also bought lead buckshot in the small boxes (.320"). I also shoot steel (.25" & 5/16").










Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I make round balls from old wheel weights (.375" & .440"). I have also bought lead buckshot in the small boxes (.320"). I also shoot steel (.25" & 5/16").
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set up.

Please give us some beginners hints about what not to do and what you found that works well for you.

Video?

Thanks


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello everyone, this is a very good thread you have going.

Northern lights:


> they also have 7/16 an 1/2 inches $1.50 a pound plus shipping.


Excuse my ignorance, but how many 1/2" balls do you get in a pound?.... because that seems like a fair price.

Thank you in advance - John


----------



## rockymountainslinger (Nov 15, 2010)

I use all kinds of ammo. Indoors I use .40 cal (10mm) plastic beads so as not to damage anything with an errant shot. Wooden beads also work well in various sizes whether round or oval. Outdoors I use marbles alot. I can get them in bags of 100 for $1 at a local Ace Hardware store. I have tried various steel balls and I always buy these at local sports stores to avoid shipping which is often as much as the cost of the steel ammo. I don't like 1/4 inch steel balls much, they are too small to feel comfortable in most of my slingshot pouches although they shoot Ok. 5/16 steel is better and 3/8 and 1/2 inch steel are my favorite. I also shoot lead and the cheapest I found was Hornady round balls for muzzle loading rifles sold at Sportsmans Warehouse. I can get .32 cal or .36 cal lead balls in a box of 100 for $10. There are also larger sizes too, I think Sportsmans Warehouse sells .44 cal lead balls about $12 or $13 for 100. You can find cheaper prices online but when you factor in shipping I think buying lead balls at a local sports store is always cheaper.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi boyntonstu,

Casting ammo isn't too difficult. My first attempt at lead casting was back in my mid teen years. I used an old Coleman camp stove and a cheapo LEE pot and ladle. All worked fine and satisfied the need to try something different. These days I usually stick to the better LEE tools. The price is right and they have always worked fine for me.

My advice is to read a casting book such as sold by Lyman. You could also find some good articles online. The LEE molds have some basic instructions that work fine. 
Scrap lead + heat + mold = ammo.

Mold info http://www.leeprecis...ruct/BM1206.pdf

Lead pot info http://www.leeprecis...ruct/EM1142.pdf

One of my LEE molds and some casted ammo.









I like to try a variety of ammo. Here is what I have on hand right now... 1/4" steel, 5/16" steel, .32" lead (Hornady buckshot), .375" cast, .440" cast, TruMark Tracers, marbles.









Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Approx number per pound of steel balls measured in inches! 1/4 -- 430, 3/8 -- 127, 7/16 -- 80, 1/2 -- 53, 5/8 -- 28, 3/4 -- 16.

Of glass marbles measured in inches! 1/2 -- 162, 9/16 -- 114, 5/8 -- 83, 3/4 -- 48.

Of lead balls measured in inches! 1/4 -- 298, 3/8 -- 88, 7/16 -- 55, 1/2 -- 37, 5/8 -- 19, 3/4 -- 11. ---- Tex-Shooter


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the info Tex.....

I was unaware of some of those figures, but I will most definitely jot this down in my slingshot "noteboook" for future reference.









- John -


----------

